# 2013 Swiss Road Tax for M'home over 3500kgs.



## BarnacleBob

Does anyone know the 2013 cost of a 10 day pass for a 3500kgs.plus m'home ?

Bob


----------



## bulawayolass

Look at Page 3


----------



## bognormike

if you are in Switzerland for the whole period, then a 10 day pass is good, but if you are just passing through, and know the actual days then you just pay for the days in Switzerland. For travelling through Switzerland, this makes it cheaper than the vignette for under 3500kgs! However, where the vignette is for autoroutes only, the heavy vehicle tax is payable for all swiss roads, so somebody under 3500 tins could go through Switzerland without using the autoroutes and pay nothing. Larger vehicles still have to pay whether o not they use the autoroutes.

http://www.ezv.admin.ch/zollinfo_firmen/04020/04204/04208/index.html?lang=en

I believe you can book in advance, but when we went through a number of years back, we paid at Basel. Fill in a form, pay up & you're away. Very efficient (well it is Switzerland!)


----------



## Pard

We were in Switzerland in June/July for just a few days and bulawayolass is right - under 10 days is 25 Swiss francs (i.e. no daily rate) - a bit over £17.00 when we were there.


----------



## BarnacleBob

Many thanks for the informative responses.

May I ask if credit cards are accepted in payment? 

We plan just to pass through Switzerland and do not want to take any local currency.


----------



## kenp

Barnaclebob,

At Basel they take credit cards, or Euros cash, if you don't want to use Swiss francs.

Kenp


----------



## Pard

We entered via the Chamonix-Martigny route and paid by credit card - with choice of Swiss Francs or £ sterling offered.


----------



## Rapide561

*Toll*

If you pay by card, set the transaction to go through in SFR not sterling.

Here is my Swiss toll article - all checked and rechecked etc, prices still the same...

Swiss tolls

Russell


----------



## BritStops

We filled in the form at the border at Basel, and where it asked how many days we'd be in Switzerland we put "3", cos that's how long we were planning on being in the country, and then were then told the minimum was 7 :roll: 

Wondered what the point was of offering a box to put your own figure in...

Steve
PS the print on the form is very small and quite faint, so take your reading specs!


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Is there an 'on-line' version of this form that can be seen / printed out before travel?

We are heading out there in a week or so............

Cheers
Carl 8)


----------



## nicholsong

BritStops said:


> We filled in the form at the border at Basel, and where it asked how many days we'd be in Switzerland we put "3", cos that's how long we were planning on being in the country, and then were then told the minimum was 7 :roll:
> 
> Wondered what the point was of offering a box to put your own figure in...
> 
> Steve
> PS the print on the form is very small and quite faint, so take your reading specs!


Did they let you out in less than 7 days? :lol:


----------



## peejay

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Is there an 'on-line' version of this form that can be seen / printed out before travel?
> 
> We are heading out there in a week or so............
> 
> Cheers
> Carl 8)


Hi Carl,

You can download it from the attachedd link.

Note that It is for info only as the form 15.91 you fill in at the border has 2 yellow and pink carbon copies for customs retention.

Pete


----------



## nicholsong

peejay said:


> Carl_n_Flo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there an 'on-line' version of this form that can be seen / printed out before travel?
> 
> We are heading out there in a week or so............
> 
> Cheers
> Carl 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Carl,
> 
> You can download it from the attachedd link.
> 
> Note that It is for info only as the form 15.91 you fill in at the border has 2 yellow and pink carbon copies for customs retention.
> 
> Pete
Click to expand...

'Carbon Copies'? in this day and age  How quaint.

I wonder how long it would take to find the relevant one if the ever looked? :roll:

How many tons have they got?

Geoff


----------



## teemyob

*Swiss Toill*

When we passed through, we were stopped by aggressive Police and Customs.

We were told it was minimum 10 days and they said spoke no English. Only French, German and Italian.

They gave me a form in French which I could understand.

Was never offered a daily rate. We were over 3,500kG's

I paid by Credit card and paid in SFR.

TM


----------



## ob1

Put simply the charge is CHF3.25 (£2.25)per day with a minimum charge of CHF25.00 (£17.28)approx. So this payment will cover you for 7 days. If you want to extend this at a later date you can do so at any main Swiss Post Office.


----------



## Rapide561

*Swiss*

32.50 SFR gives you 10 days worth of travel in 12 months - so we use that option as it covers our two trips to Italy. The 12 months is a rolling 12 months, so we will buy our toll form on 9/9/13 and it is valid until 8/9/14.

Russell


----------

